# Medicion con tester de amperaje. Mision imposible.



## Limbo (Sep 15, 2009)

Buenass,

Primero de todo, he buscado por el foro y no he visto nada que no supiera ya pero aun asi no lo he consegido.
No consigo medir intensidad con el multimetro, es una novatada pero es que no lo consigo. 
He intentado medir la corriente que pasa por un led con un circuito sencillismo: Pila,led y una resistencia. Lo que hago es conectarlo en serie con el multimetro pero marca cero siempre tanto en escala 2mA como en 20mA.
El proceso que sigo es conectar la pinza negra en COM y la pinza roja en 20mA MAX, despues corto el circuito y saco dos cables e intento medir la corriente que transcurre conectando una pinza a un cable y la otra pinza al otro cable. Y en principio el led no se enciende pero si uno los cables y las pinzas con los dedos se enciende minimamente el led.

Solucion por favor. Necesito medir intensidad, estoy enganchado a una droga que todavia no he probado  

Saludoos de una persona desesperada


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
Ojalá Te Pueda Ayudar.
Tu multímetro seguro puede medir: Resistencia, voltaje, corriente y alguna otra cosa.
bien, seguro tiene un conmutador para seleccionar la función (R, V, I) y probablemente otro conmutador para seleccionar el rango dentro de aquella función.

El conmutador de funcion está en la posición para medir corriente de DC. ?
El conmutador de rango está en el adecuado para medir la corriente que pretendes. ?

Y por lo que entiendo en tu mensaje Tienes bien conectado el multímetro asi que este no sirve. verifica con otro multímetro ajustado para que mida resistencia y conecta las puntas de uno con el otro. debe dar un valor de resistencia, digamos bajo. si no mide nada es que el multímetro que utilizas para medir corriente tiene quemado el fusible interno o la resistencia del rango Tambien interna.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2009)

hay que comprobar que la resistencia no sea muy grande, porque sumandole las resistencias de los cables del tester y todo, probablemente la corriente ni circule.

tiene que tener todo el circuito cerrado para que circule corriente, sino solo podrá medir tensión.

es más, la pila sola bastaria para encender al led muy poco, estoy casi seguro que las resistencias limitadora + la de los cables del mismo tester, no dejan circular nada.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2009)

otra cosa es comprobar no haberlo cagado ya  

yo tengo un par que no miden ya corriente ops:

es .......como decirlo........en corriente el tester se abre de patas, se entrega totalmente con esa R. bajisima en su interior .
y uno que es distraido ....hace cagada.

que alguno con paciencia le haga un dibujo , o sino el que posteo pone sobre la mesa el circuito real con el tester y CLIK ........una fotito vale mas que mil palabras.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 16, 2009)

Bueno, la cosa es que tengo dos multimetros y con ninguno de los dos nunca lo he conseguido.
El multimetro que utilizo habitualmente es: http://www.mastech.com.cn/html/en/products-my60-64.htm
No es uno de esos exactamente, es otro modelo porque el mio tiene "auto power off" y ninguno de esos lo tiene pero en rangos generales no creo qu ehaya mucha diferencia entre modelos.
Y el otro es este: http://www.radiogearpro.com/picture/UT33B.jpg

A ver si os pongo algo mas grafico.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 16, 2009)

Amigo limbo, como ya te indicó MrCarlos, la conexión del amperímetro que estás haciendo es la correcta: "Instrumento en serie con la carga". Pero no es eso suficiente: en la imagen del instrumento UT33B, puedes ver que tiene 3 posiciones de escala para leer la corriente: 200µA, 200mA y 10A. Para escalas bajas se conecta el cable rojo ( + ) al borne VΩmA (central), para la escala de 10A max, al borne separado correspondiente (izquierdo).
Si aún cumplidos estos requisitos no te indica corriente, entonces es de pensar que el multímetro tiene algo dañado. Para ello te sugiero revises el manual de usuario y verifiques si tiene fusibles en esas líneas - debería tenerlos - y verifiques su estado.

El otro instrumento es similar y debes utilizarlo con las mismas indicaciones y previsiones.

Saludos:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 16, 2009)

reitero, podría llegar a medir algo en uAmperimetro, de otra forma no creo que mida, ya que hay muchas resistencias antes del led que es la carga que mueve electrones.

si las resistencias superan en mucho a la carga, la corriente ni fluye, pues parece un circuito abierto.


----------



## mabauti (Sep 16, 2009)

limbo, ya has probado con el sencillo circuito resistencia fuente?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2009)

Si se me permiten una observación y una pregunta más básica:

Los testers suelen tener un fusible en los conectores del amperímetro.
¿Están sanos?

Si ya lo/s quemaste por haber metido la pata, hasta que lo/s cambies no va a andar la cosa.
Muchas veces el conector de 10A viene un pedazo de cobre en lugar de fusible. Probá con ese conector que seguramente no está quemado: si quemaste un fusible de 10A ya es mucho, o si no, tiene un pedazo de cable adentro.
Si mide algo, vamos bien. Si ese no mide nada, algo fiero pasa en tu aparato.
-------
Por otro lado, te sugiero medir el voltaje que cae en la resistencia con el circuito funcionando. Con eso y la Ley de Ohm ya sabés qué valor de corriente esperás medir y podés acomodar el tester para estar seguro de que la cosa va bien.

Saludos


----------



## awa (Sep 16, 2009)

Cacho... Me quitastes las palabras de la boca... REVISA LOS FUSIBLES!!! jeje...
porque hablaste de todo menos de ellos...
Salu2...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2009)

algo de eso mencione yo mas atras, no le di la opcion de el fusible por que cuando yo quemo ...QUEMO !!!!!!!!! 

ACC (amper corriente continua) + escala adecuada. 

un dibujito es siempre mejor que palabras:

PD: me calente con esos testers ops:......yo tengo los chinos baratos, no son como una mina tetona pero tienen su no se que para uno que le gusta la electronica


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 16, 2009)

esos testers son una basura. 

yo tengo uni de esos, y gradualmente ha ido perdiendo funciones.
El fusible interno está bien, pero ya solo me sirve para continuidad :evil::evil:

No racaneen en esto, que luego se nota la diferencia.

Saludos

PD; puedes calcular la intensidad por la ley de ohm


----------



## Limbo (Sep 16, 2009)

Pero ya es raro que en ambos multimetros me haya excedido con el amperaje con las primeras pruebas, y no solo eso si no que tambien imagino que debe de estar un minimo tiempo para que el fusible se funda, ¿no?

*Edito:* Lo sé osciloscopio, pero si ya tienen esa funcion los multimetros tendra que tener alguna utilidad no? Es decir, puedo medir V y R (dos acciones) o medir I(una accion), a mi parecer veo mas util la segunda.. pero bueno, yo aqui no soy el experto jeje ¿Que se utiliza mas en la practica?

De todas formas voy a comprobarlo.
Ya os contare. Gracias.

Un saludo

Noticias, el UT33B tiene el fusible fundido, o eso o le falta un trozo al hilo jeje

El otro multimetro lo he abierto y no tiene el fusible por fuera, no se como acceder a él. 
Porcierto este ultimo tester es un HQPOWER DVM891.
Alguna idea?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Pero ya es raro que en ambos multimetros me haya excedido con el amperaje con las primeras pruebas, y no solo eso si no que tambien imagino que debe de estar un minimo tiempo para que el fusible se funda, ¿no?


Solamente que para esos fusibles chicos, ese tiempo minimo es menor de 0.1s


----------



## Limbo (Sep 16, 2009)

¿Como hago para sacar la placa del cuerpo del multimetro para poder cambiar el fusible?
El problema es que el fusible esta debajo de la placa y no encima. Hay unos trozos de plastico fundido que no permiten separar la placa del cuerpo del multimetro.
Me he quedado sin ideas..


> Solamente que para esos fusibles chicos, ese tiempo minimo es menor de 0.1s


Realmente poco  me esperaba que pudiera estar algo mas..

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 16, 2009)

Hala!!!
Tienes el DVM891?????

Me iva a comprar ese como tester bueno!!!!


----------



## Limbo (Sep 16, 2009)

jajaja Yo tengo una costumbre muy mala cuando empiezo en algo.. no gastarme demasiado, pero no gastarme demasiado poco.. jeje Al fin y al cabo lo barato sale caro, pero lo muy muy caro pagas la "marca".
La verdad, es que me deje aconsejar por el de la tienda.
Porcierto, la sonda de temperatura lo mejor!! Me lo paso bien midiendo temperaturas..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 16, 2009)

ese tester es buenisimo! si mide hasta capacidad y frecuencia.

Porqué no te animas a medir algo de esto?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Hala!!!
> Tienes el DVM891?????
> 
> Me iva a comprar ese como tester bueno!!!!



¿Y quien dijo que es malo?

Lo único malo que traen esos tester es el mono que los usa.

Limbo, con un cautin de poco calor calientas los anclajes plásticos y halas despacio la placa. Luego de cambiar el fusible y reponer la placa en el sitio, calientas de nuevo y aplastas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2009)

no hagas lio che.no sabes lo lindo que ees medir corriente sin usar el miliamp????

chuchin..chuchin.

con el miliamp, haces siempre lio y tenes que andar cambiando las puntas y escalas.

comprate unas R y listo .
0,1 ohm
1 ohm
10 ohm

y a calcular.

te doy una ayuda:

si tengo el tester en escala de 200mV (si, uso voltimetro) y quiero que me marque en mA .

uso una Rx tal que cuando pase 1 mA me caiga en ella 1 mV 
que valor ssera ???????

y listo . , fijate que es mas practico por que podes dejar en tu circuito varias R . shunt colocadas y ir midiendo tensiones siempre , no tenes que andar abriendo y cerrando caminos.

muy piola es .

yo si tengo un tester carito y se rompio algo que no es accesible facil, que no pusieron un porta fuse a mano , no lo toco, siempre hago cagada, luego no queda igual, algun resorte salta a la mier...... o cuando queres volver a cerrar la placa nunca apoya bien y el pu..... display de LCD va solo apoyado :evil: y algo no se ve mas del display y..........bla bla........
no hagas mas lio!!!!!!!!
hace como te dije vas a ver que es repiola para medir corriente en varios lugares o en uno .


----------



## Limbo (Sep 16, 2009)

Solo tengo un soldador de 30W que es el que utilizo para soldar.. imagino que es demasiado.. 

Y si caliento unas pinzas o alicates viejos y justo sacarlo del fuego intento adelgazar el pitorrin de plastico?

Gracias.
PD: No soy un mono, soy un gorila, mucho mas torpe 



fernandob dijo:


> no hagas lio che.no sabes lo lindo que ees medir corriente sin usar el miliamp????
> 
> chuchin..chuchin.
> 
> ...


Como es esto de las R shunt?? donde iria la r shunt colocada? En serie con el tester y en paralelo al circuito?

Gracias a todos de verdad.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 18, 2009)

Consiste en colocar varias resistencias en formación

Busca por wikipedia, hay mucha información


----------



## Limbo (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya he leido pero no me resuelve la duda de como se colocan.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2009)

decime , no va en serie el amperimetro ????????????

ponele que tenes un circuito en el cual queres medir la corriente que circula por el (mira el dibujo) .

pensalo, y pone vos que teparece.
mira la ley de ohm.

mira el dibujo, supone que queres medir esas 2 corrientes.
pensa como lo harias con un amperimetro y como se te ocurre de la otra forma.

supone que eso es un cargador muy sencillo , 
por ponere valores:
Vcc= 9v
Vbat = 6 a 6,8v 
carga = obvio que de 6v y con una corriente que varia entre 0,2 amper a 1 amper 


EDIT: si querres aprender por que te interesa yo te dare una mano, pero no te lo voy a dar servido, es una tonteria.
realmente es sencillo , solo tenes que tener ganas y saber las cosas basicas, ley de ohm y nada mas .


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

> supone que eso es un cargador muy sencillo ,
> por ponere valores:
> Vcc= 9v
> Vbat = 6 a 6,8v
> carga = obvio que de 6v y con una corriente que varia entre 0,2 amper a 1 amper


Vcc es el voltaje que suministra la bateria pero Vbat ¿que es? No he entendio ese concepto. 

Me intereso por algo y aparece algo nuevo que no entiendo dentro de lo otro. Es un ciclo jeje
Bueno, gracias por proponerme este ejercicio, me gusta resolver ejercicios que no entiendo.
Saludoos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2009)

no importa el circuito.

olvidalo, vamos a otro.

vos queres medir 3 corrientes distintas en un circuito.
que se te ocurre.
como pondrias los 3 amperimetros ??

mira este circuito nuevo, son una pila de 12v y 3 lamparas y queres medir .


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

Espero no equivocarme jaja


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> vos queres medir 3 corrientes distintas en un circuito.
> que se te ocurre.
> como pondrias los 3 amperimetros ??
> mira este circuito nuevo, son una pila de 12v y 3 lamparas y queres medir .



¿3 amperímetros?
Es una pregunta capciosa ;-)... Sólo se necesitan dos en ese circuito para saber las tres corrientes.

Están bien colocados en tu circuito Limbo, pero caíste en el uso de un amperímetro de más. ¿Te das cuenta de por qué podés prescindir de uno (cualquiera) de esos?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2009)

ufa, dejame llevarlo, vas a ver que NO MUCHOS saben usarlo.
y con UN SOLO instrumento podes medir de todo
ese ejemplo lo puse por sencillez, pero imagina que es un circuito donde necesitas medir 6 valore d ecorriente , de verdad.

esta ok limbo, ahora al paso siguiente y vas a ver que te vas a sorprender por que lo vas a sacar solo y por que es muy facil.

ponele que en vez de amperimetros ponemos resistencias, PERO la idea es que esas resistencias NO joroben en el circuito, o sea que dejen al circuito funcionar como si no estuviesen.
me explico ???
que no provoquen perdidas de nada.
que las lamparas prendan como si estuviesen directas, sin resistencias an el camino ni nada.

que valores te parece deberian ser ???
grandes , chicas, gordas, flacas, feas , lindas??????

y calcula un poco, proba y calcula a ver si me tiras algunos valores, no solo la descripcion sino valores.

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

pss:


Perdón ops:


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿3 amperímetros?
> Es una pregunta capciosa ;-)... Sólo se necesitan dos en ese circuito para saber las tres corrientes.
> 
> Están bien colocados en tu circuito Limbo, pero caíste en el uso de un amperímetro de más. ¿Te das cuenta de por qué podés prescindir de uno (cualquiera) de esos?
> ...


Si no me equivoco un amperimetro de las dos primeras lamparas en paralelo sobra. Supongo que con dos datos de intensidades solucionas la 3 intensidad. Si no me equivoco creo que te refieres a la ¿ley de nudos? A la intensidad de la ultima bombilla se le resta una de las dos intensidades d ela otra bombilla y asi tienes la 3 intensidad.

Un poco lioso lo he explicado, pero espero no haberme equivocado


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2009)

no importa eso.

respondeme la pregunta anterir que en un rato me voy a dormir

si vcualquiera de uds. hace una placa , la cual quiere poder medir 3 corrientes distintas "in situ" , donde esta colocado y sin cortar nada.

o si estan estudiando /analizando un circuito y quieren medir corrientes y sus variaciones y no usan simuladores sino la realidad y no quieren estar abriendo y cerrando cables ni usar varios amp. a la vez..


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

Por lo que sé:
Deberian de ser valores pequeños de resistencia (me lo comentabas en un mensaje anterior), para que por ley de ohm el amperaje que disminuya por la caida de tension sea tan infimo que la lampara siga funcionando normalmente.

Exactamente no se a que te refieres con darte valores pero supongo que diras esto:

Me invento los datos. Si tenemos 12V de alimentacion, la bombilla tiene una resistencia interna de 50 ohm y funciona a 0,24A.
12/50=0,24A
Si añadimos en serie a la bombilla una resistencia de 0,1ohm.
12/(50+0,1)=0,239A
0,24-0,239=0,001A

La diferencia entre las dos es demasiado pequeña como para que a la bombilla le afecte.

¿Bien?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2009)

exacto.

y mira este analisis:

circulan entre 0,2 a 1 amper

la tension es de 12v 

mi tester tiene una escala de 200mV como chica.

entonces digo:

quisiera que cuando circule 1 amper (el maximo ) me marque el tester 100mV.
eso quisiera.

por que asi si marca 100 es 1 amper
si marca 20 es 200 mA
si marca 35 es 350 mA

100mV / 1 amper = 0,1 ohm

asi entoncs desparramo resistencias de 0,1 ohm y cuando quiero medir la corriente que pasa por esa rama simplemetne mido la caida de tension en ella.

y encima el tester me indica el valor sin tener que hacer cuentas .

mido y mido corriente sin tener que abrir circuitos .

por eso:
1 tester que mida tension en escalas chicas.
varias R de 0,1 ohm
1 ohm 
potencias adecuadas.

y tengo un monton de soluciones. 

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 21, 2009)

Ha quedado clarisimo. 
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Ashram (Sep 25, 2009)

Woau!!! Woau!!!  me han dejado impresionado por 2 cosas 

Primera: como hay gente que les gusta hacer trizas sus amperimetros :evil:, realmente me han sorprendido, será que soy cuidadoso con lo que mido  , por mi parte nunca he quemado ninguno, ni han perdido alguna función y eso que algunos parecen sacados de algún regalo de caja de cereal o casi me los vendieron a unos 10 pesos el puño por así decirlo, me quedan unos 3 (hasta la fecha funcionando, otros los regalé). 

Segunda: por encontrar una solución para un proyecto que me puede ser más económica que la que había encontradohno:. En un proyecto reciente ocupaba medir variaciones de corriente sin desconectar nada, y lo que investige me era insuficiente:estudiando:, estuve tentado a hacer pedazos un multimetro sólo para darme idea de como funcionaba la opción de medir amperaje:cabezon:, lo que acabe utilizando es un transformador comprado el cual constaba sólo de un debanado en forma de dona, al cual le hice un debanado primario de unas 30 vueltas con el mismo cable del aparato que ocupaba saber su corriente y el transformador en forma de dona lo conecté a un voltimetro y utilizé la razón de transformadorrmación y la ley de Ohm para calcular la variación de corriente. v1/n1 = V2/n2 = A2/A1 no recuerdo si ésta es exactamente la fórmula de la razón de transformadorrmación, pero lo cierto es que entre más corriente circulaba en el transformador primario más voltaje me generaba el devanado secundario, seguí haciendo pruebas y note que el transformador generaba mediciones imprecisas (pero útiles para lo que necesita) debido a que generaba pérdidas por histéresis ya que el transformador construido es de núcleo de aire, luego para elebarar el prototipo comparaba el voltaje obtenido con un voltaje de referencia en un OP-AMP y así sali del problema (ocupaba saber cuando el motor estaba consumiendo una determinada corriente), igual y me gustaría aprender a utilizar los tester como mencionas fernandob para mejorar mi último circuito, de seguro me sale más económico (aprovechando que todavia no lo he montado del todo y el transformador que utiliza es muy caro ,unos 18 dolares TT_TT -estaba pensando en fabricarlo yo mismo , para no gastar tanto-, creo que me conviene mejor poner una resistencia en el lugar donde necesito medir la corriente, poner un OP-AMP en modo seguiro de tensión, rectificar la coriente, y luego trabajar con el voltage obtenido, ésto sería más económico y más preciso ), creo que puedo entender enseguida la teoría, sin embargo, es probable que tenga problemas al momento de rectificar la tensión de CA a CC (por la caída de tensión del puente u otros errores mios), no voy a hacer ninguna prueba hasta cuanto regrese de vacaciones en unos 7 días, para mi ver me debe ser sencillo de aplicar, luego envio unas imagenes de como voy a hacer el montaje, igual y si todo falla pues almenos ya se como hacerlo con la razón de transformadorrmación y la ley de ohm , si de plano me interesa mejorar el circuito y no puedo, procurare invitar a otras personas a que participen con alguna alternativa , si de todas maneras no se puede, pues entonces lo termino como lo habia diseñado . gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2009)

he trabajado en cosas como lo que vos estas haciendo , pero....

vale pensalo y pone a que llegas.....para mi hay algunos problemitas........pero quizas yo no vi cosas que vos si.

por eso espero a ver a que llegas vos y luego opino.
espero que cuando vuelvas te acuerdes.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> exacto.
> 
> y mira este analisis:
> 
> ...



Diablos!!!, Nunca lo había visto de esa manera. Gracias Fernendob!

Ahora, conseguir un buen voltímetro!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2009)

voy a ver el tema de los fusibles.... y despues más tranquilo veo el tutorial interactivo que me pareció exelente...
pero...

A MI TAMPOCO ME ANDAN!!!

primero con el mio, que lo tengo hace 4 años, funciona perfecto salvo la parte de corriente.... siempre 0.... y todo bien conectado...

Luego, mi viejo para su laburo se compro uno profesional con medidor LAN para medir javalinas a tierra nada mas...(al pe do), tras 2 meses de haberlo usado (que supongo que nunca midieron corriente), pruebo con ese y tampoco me mide corriente... y tension si!!!! 

2 tester, un profesional y un barato.... ninguno mide corriente... ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?!!!!!

ok! entendido!
pero en mi cas nocesito el tester funcionando :'(

Resulta que en el laburo le reventaron el cargador del cell a mi hermano, y yo le preste el mio que son iguales, el problema surge que el se va de vacaciones y me quedaré sin cargador, obiamente me compraré uno, pero da la mala suerte que no hay nada abierto en estas fechas (31/12/2009 XD) y necesito urgentemente cargar el celular, o sea, tener un cargador provisorio.... siguiendo otros post pude calcular los requerimientos del cargador provisional, pero mis tester NO miden corriente!!!!

¿que pasa? la batería es de 3.7v, para cargarla necesito 150mA, ok!...
Entonces, me paso 3v la de la batería y en sentido opuesto... o sea, le aplico -6v... para la corriente dije: bueno, 6V/150mA = 40ohm .... ok, entonces, para que hayan 150mA tengo que poner una R de 40 ohm... la puse en serie con la batería... ¬_¬

Al colocar la batería, la tensión en la R se modificó, ya que la batería tiene su R propia... la cual no puedo medir con tester... porque no mide nada... para que se vea mejor, vamos a por kirchof
V=I R+I Rb 
siendo V la tensión, I la corriente, R la resistencia y Rb la resistencia de la batería...
Pongamos los datos..
6v=I 40ohm + I Rb ....
O sea, tengo una sola ecuación con dos incognitas....
I no es 150mA, los 150mA son los que calculé, pero yo quiero saber en realidad cuanto me entrega mi fuente...
Es por eso que necesito el tester funcionando! la verdad que no puedo creer que no pueda medir corriente.... y uno es nuevo!....

Es por eso que tu método de la R no la puedo aplicar... o estoy tan quemado que no me doy cuenta....


----------



## fernandob (Dic 31, 2009)

la verdad que lo que lei no entendi nada, es un lio lo que te hiciste.

mira:

tenes una bateria que cargar de 3,7v 
tenes por dar un ejemplo una fuente de 6vcc 
queres cargar esa bateria con una corriente de 150 mA aprox.

CONEXION:
negativo de la bateria a negativo de la fuente.
positivo de la fuente  a una resistencia Rx y de ahi a el positivo de la bateria.

FUNCIONAMIENTO:
como la tension de la fuente es mayor que la de la bateria circulara corriente hacia la bateria, proceso de carga.

CALCULOS.
la fuente es de 6v y la bateria unos 3,7v , entonces la diferencia cae en Rx .
6-3,7v = 2,3 V 
suponemos 150 mA
asi que 2,3v / 0,15 amper =  15 ohms.......valor facil
potencia de Rx ?? con 0,5w alcanza

CUIDADOS !!!!!!!!
ojo, este cargador no posee corte automatico, seguira entregando corriente hasta que la bateria llegue a los 6v o sea se equilibren ampas ramas, o sea se sobrecargue y se estropee la bateria.

MEDICION DE LA CORRIENTE:
medi la caida de tension en Rx y sabras la corriente que esta circulando en ese momento Vx /15 = corriente
y de paso usando el mismo tester en voltimetro podes ir mirando la tension en bornes de la bateria.


ojo.......cargador facil si lo hay .........pero .........buena memoria, uno se olvida asi cargando y al dia siguiente tenes una bateria recaliente estropeada.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2009)

tenés razón!!!
creo que por hoy no toco nada... festejo tranquilo, un fernet... y a la cama...
Me disculpo... el dualcore esta overclokin...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 31, 2009)

Chicos se estan haciendo un _lio_ de conceptos en vano:

1) shunt es paralelo en ingles...por ende es una resistencia en paralelo.

2) voltímetro se coloca en paralelo con los puntos a medir, y posee una resistencia muy elevada (para no influir en el circuito)

3) amperímetro se coloca en serie con el ramal a medir, y posee una resistencia interna ínfima (es practicamente un cortocircuito, de esa manera no hace caer voltaje en él y asi no estorba en el circuito medido)

4) para medir corrientes, hay que tener en cuenta la escala y el sentido de la corriente...si nos equivocamos el tester indicara un signo - (negativo) en el display.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2010)

en que me hice lio draco ??
*ya que uno usa una R. limitadora CONOCIDA a travez de ella podes saber la corriente.
el concepto de shunt baja es para que no "quite"· tension al circuito , pero en este caso *


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 2, 2010)

NO dije que todos se estuvieran equivocando...ni que no se pueda usar la R

lo que dije es que hacen lío de algo simple.

lo de mdeir corrientes con resistencias o puentes wheatstone y esas cosas...no es recomendable por el alto grado de error que tienen los mismos componentes, sumados al error porcentual del tester o multímetro...

digamos que la medicion será por demás errada.


----------



## juan14nob (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola, tengo una duda basica, ya que estoy epezando con esto de las mediciones.. puse el tester en SERIE como vi en un tutorial hace unos dias.. y mido la corriente con la escala de 20mA y el display me marca 0,50 que valor seria ese ?


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 7, 2011)

Buenas!

ese valor de corriente seria 500uA. Si lo queres ver mejor pone la escala de 2mA


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2015)

Parece que no  es nuevo 

Ya hace 70 años medían las baterías con amperímetro 

Dice :

SIEMPRE PRUEBE BATERIAS "B" CON UN VOLTÍMETRO - *NUNCA* CON AMPERÍMETRO


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2015)

Podria decirce que asi como en todos lados se cuecen habas, tambien lo fue en todas la épocas, claro 70 años atras, solo habia libros y revistas al alcance de unos pocos, habia mucho menos información, menos posibilidad de acceder a ella y sin embargo comparando con los tiempos modernos, se podria decir que hoy con toda la info en la punta de los dedos, se tiene menos informaciíon(no todos pero en general es asi)
Ya nadie lee, para que buscar en libros, es más fácil preguntar y que alguien te de la info digerida y reducida...
Con menos información habia más gente que se destacaba, hoy con tanta información no hay tanta gente que se destaque... en fin esto puede terminar en la F29 ya que tampoco sera leido...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2015)

Lo puse en éste tema para que me lo banearan por no usar el Buscador  cuec !


----------



## shevchenko (May 21, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Con menos información habia más gente que se destacaba, hoy con tanta información no hay tanta gente que se destaque... en fin esto puede terminar en la F29 ya que tampoco sera leido...


 
Tambien hay mas desinformacion, ahora si hay UN tonto lo ves, o al menos lo lees mejor dicho, hay mas haraganes y comodos.... no se si cambió algo, tal vez solo como se lo ve, claro que hay muchos mas que SI le sacan provecho a esa info virtual abundante.. mientras que los otros no... 

En fin yo uso una resistencia en paralelo y un tester analógico, ya que para medir una batería jamas es necesario saber tan perfectamente su amperaje, ahora con una fuente de alimentación es otro tema.... y si es conmutada... y se que calibre de cobre tiene en el secundario, que diodos y capacidad de su filtrado, prefiero medir ese amperaje con una carga conocida y la voy aumentando hasta que comienza a calentarse peligrosamente o bien, se protege... y saco un promedio entre el consumo en los 220v (cable de alimentación) y tester digital paralelo a la carga si no conozco perfectamente sus datos (ejemplo lamparitas incandescentes de autos, dicro o resistencias de estufas) y siempre "estimo" para abajo.... para mi siempre es un drama.... 

en el f29 ya tengo familiares...


----------



## Ariajazz (Feb 1, 2022)

Hola a todos, acabo de comprar un multímetro y en las especificaciones dice que tiene un límite de 200 miliamperios. ¿Que quiere decir esto? ¿que solo puedo medir corriente con amperajes de hasta 200mA? Esto me parece muy poco, hay muchísimos artefactos eléctricos que funcionan con un amperaje mayor 1 o 2 A, por ejemplo. ¿Existe alguna otra manera de medir este tipo de amperaje?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2022)

Normalmente los multímetros vienen con varias escalas, y como no es lo mismo proteger una escala que mida mA que una escala que mida Amperes suelen dividir. Escalas de bajo amperaje con las que protegen con un fusible "chico" y escalas (En general es 1 sola o dos) que miden en Amperes, escala que protegen con un fusible mas grande.

Si tu multímetro es como el descrito anteriormente, si, en las escalas mas bajas solo podrás medir hasta 200mA, pasando a la mas alta podrás medir mas -si es que el multímetro tiene esas escalas- pero OJO: Algunos multímetros baratos no tienen protección en las escalas altas por lo que cualquier descuido y el multímetro se convierte es una maquina de humo.

De todas formas, sube fotos de tu multímetro o el modelo para saber que escalas tiene y cuanto puede medir.


----------



## Ariajazz (Feb 1, 2022)

Hola. Gracias por responder. Es este:


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2022)

Pues no, solo puedes medir hasta 200mA.

Si quieres medir mas deberás comprar uno con escalas mas grandes. Aunque, en realidad no es del todo cierto, lo único es que deberás comprar resistencias de bajo valor y de precisión (al menos de la precisión que desees obtener en la medida y la que tenga el multímetro en la escala de tensión). Usando estas resistencias como Shunt puedes medir, indirectamente, la corriente aplicando un poco de ley de Ohm.

Ten muchísimo cuidado si mides con ese multímetro, al no tener (eso parece) conectores separados para medir corriente y tensión, si cambias la escala con las puntas conectadas terminas con un hermoso cortocircuito al pasar por la escala de corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2022)

Y solo corriente contínua !


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 6, 2022)

fernandob dijo:


> algo de eso mencione yo mas atras, no le di la opcion de el fusible por que cuando yo quemo ...QUEMO !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ACC (amper corriente continua) + escala adecuada.


Eso no es corriente continua ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 6, 2022)

Ariajazz dijo:


> Hola. Gracias por responder. Es este:Ver el archivo adjunto 277587



es un multimetro para principiantes. En caso de corrientes mayores compra una pinza amperometrica


----------

